# How to make honey with a little berry.......(e.g. pasteurize)?



## mpmurray (May 17, 2012)

I'd like to sell some jars of my honey locally. But want to try 'huckleberry honey'.

*Anybody know how to prepare a honey-berry blend? * Not jam, just a honey with some berry flavor. I found a bottle in Idaho and it says that berry juice was used. But I don't know the process. 

Thanks,
Michael


----------

